# DFW Herf 10/24



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

We are herfing a week early so no conflict with Halloween. George Sosa from Miami Cigars will be with us. We're herfin at Stafford and Jones in Richardson ( NE corner of Plano and Campbell roads). We'll start around 5pm. See yall there.


----------

